# Venite ad me omnes qui laboratis et onerati estis et ego reficiam vos



## puroanan

Hi everyone!Can somebody tell me what language and translate this phrase.Thank you in advance.

-Venite ad me omnes qui laboratis et onerati estis et ego reficiam vos.


----------



## sakvaka

puroanan said:


> Hi everyone!Can somebody tell me what language and translate this phrase.Thank you in advance.
> 
> -Venite ad me omnes qui laboratis et onerati estis et ego reficiam vos.



Looks like Latin to me. Unfortunately I don't know Latin. 

But I know Google: it's the Book of St. Matthew (The Bible), 11:28.

11:28 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.

*Edit*. Filippino = Tagalog?

28. 	Magsiparito sa akin, kayong lahat na nangapapagal at nangabibigatang lubha, at kayo'y aking papagpapahingahin.


----------



## puroanan

_Thank you very much sakvaka. You even translate it to own native language. Thank you again. ^_^_


----------



## sakvaka

You're welcome. I'm not a native _Tagalogian_, so I hope the translation (found from an online-Bible) was correct.  The English translation is, I'm sure about that.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*¡Ánimo! A mí todos los que trabajáis y soportáis una gran carga y yo os haré descansar*. Esta es la traducción exacta del prototipo griego.
Aunque la traducción de Jerónimo al latín es buena, ésta sería la mía (mucho peor, pero más literal): _agite! ad me omnes laborantes et saepe onere iniuncti et ego uos relaxabo_.


----------



## puroanan

I'm sorry Xiaoroel but I don't speak spanish or galego.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

He says that the translation from the original Greek goes like this:

Cheer up! come to me all those who labour and bear a heavy burden and I will give you rest.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Gratias tibi ago. Semper auxilio meo ad anglicae linguae quaestionem expediendam, amica subuenis.


----------

